# Geneva 2011: Specialty Car Manufacturers with an Audi Heart. Photo Galleries of Gumpert and Spyker.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One thing we love about the Geneva Auto Show is its magnetic attraction to design houses like Giugiaro, Pininfarina, Bertone and Touring Superleggera as well as specialty sports car manufacturers like Spyker and Gumpert.

Having been through a tough economy the ranks of this cottage industry as seen on display at Geneva may have been just a bit thin this year but we were no less impressed by their outcome. Spyker chose to show off its Aileron while longtime ugly duck Gumpert teamed with Touring Superleggera to create the very voluptuous Tornante that's based on the same chassis as its uber extreme Apollo.

The only other Audi-powered specialty marque we spotted at Geneva this year was that of Artega, though this brand chose to jump on the electric bandwagon and it's main push lost the Audi content in the process and has thus been omitted from our coverage.

We'll have more on the Gumpert and the Spyker in our show wrapup late this week. In the meantime feel free to peruse the galleries of these cars that have just been uploaded and are linked below.

* Photo Gallery - Geneva 2011: Specialty Manufacturers *


----------

